# Santoni vs Ferragamo



## Blake686 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am in the market for an Italian dress loafer, and am torn between the two brands. I have had the opportunity to try on Santonis and they felt fantastic, and will be trying Ferragamos shortly. I have a few questions regarding these shoes before I make a purchasing decision. 

1. I am looking for a leather sole option, does one brand do this better than the other and are they recraftable like my Aldens are?

2. Are there different grades of these brands as there are with so many shoe brands?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Blake686:

While your waiting for the other Members replys, why not check the Tutorials Section on the Home Page and read:

*John Cusey presents the Ready To Wear Shoe Pyramid*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/JCuseyOnShoes.htm


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I am hopelessly biased toward Santoni, so I will offer you only factual information.

Santoni comes in at least three lines. Classics, which are usually Bologna constructed, are usually in the $400-$500 neighborhood. Goodyear Series, are just that--Goodyear constructed. They are in the $1000 ballpark. FAM, or Fatte a mano, have lots of hand made details (e.g., Norwegian construction). There are always over $1000. There is also a small "Limited Edition" series, which are almost always over $2000. 

I have several pairs from each line, and they all can be reconstructed. In the box, you will receive a card with instructions. You basically ship the shoes to a depot in NJ, and then they get shipped out to Italy. (Or drop them off to James on Madison Ave...a real gent) The cost for reconstruction varies with what line the shoe comes from. Of the top of my head, all that I can remember is that for the FAMs, reconstruction is in the $500 ballpark. That being said, I have FAMs in my rotation that are a few years old, and are not even close to needing service.


----------



## Blake686 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the insight and advice! 

Any Ferragamo wearers here?

Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes (Aug 29, 2009)

I have both but find Santoni more comfortable. Ferragamo has nice styles but not as comfortable. 

I also find Ferragamo's sizing to be too inconsistent. With Santoni, I order a size 12 and it's a 12. With Ferragamo, the lengths and widths are all over the place.


----------



## Blake686 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank, I'm going to take a better look at the Santonis. Is it advisable to step up the price point a little and get the goodyear weleted shoe? Or will the bologna constructed shoe be a good choice? I'm mostly concerned with making the shoe last a long time and recrafting possibilities.

Thanks!


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

If you don't step up and get the goodyear welted shoe, then you can likely find a more advantageous price with Ferragamo - especially if you can access an outlet. I purchased my bit loafers for $250ish. Hard to top that price.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

C'mon, Goodyear welted loafer? That's the ultimate oxymoron. The last thing one wants, I believe, is such a sleek looking footwear to appear overly clunky. How much wear does the average loafer see anyway? Trekking across carpet covered floors all day doesn't require such construction. Blake construction allows infinitely sleeker footwear, at least in my humble opinion.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

I disagree with Scoundrel. Good year construction is much nicer than "Blake" construction and a loafer with the addition of Norweigan stiching creates a loafer that is distinguished and has a "hand made" expression to the eye. It is the ultimate loafer and coordinates beautifully to a hand made suit or jacket. IMHO, the Ferragamos that can be found at an outlet rescource for cheap prices are exactly that.. outlet shoes from prior seasons that may be nice.. but nothing like Santoni or Sutor Mantellassi, who specialize in these Norweigan stiched...bench made shoes that have a distinctive style and artisan look. They are also extremely comfortable and wear great.. I have Mantellassi shoes that are 5-6 years old and look like new.. Treat yourself to something special and not the basics you find at department stores. 

Scott Hill


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

You can hardly compair a "bit loafer" from Ferragamo to a Santoni bench made shoe with good year construction and or Norweigan stiching.. Why would you stear a gentleman who is asking about Santoni to buy shoes from an outlet?


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Scott Hill said:


> You can hardly compair a "bit loafer" from Ferragamo to a Santoni bench made shoe with good year construction and or Norweigan stiching.. Why would you stear a gentleman who is asking about Santoni to buy shoes from an outlet?


Maybe he knows Ferragamo's Tramezza lines are reduced even more for the Columbus Day sales @ SF outlets :icon_smile_big:

For the record, the Tramezza line of shoes are goodyear construction. Ferragamo sells a wide range of shoes, from junk of high end. Tramezza is just as good if not better than most shoes that retail for less than $1000.


----------

